# Meat! I want Meat!



## MacyGSD (Dec 22, 2011)

Does anyone know good places to order online for raw food?


----------



## Mcap (Mar 31, 2012)

The shipping will kill you. I would check around locally.

Mike


----------



## MacyGSD (Dec 22, 2011)

Yea. I buy from the local butcher too, but if there was like good prey model or something online. I'd like to give it to her once in awhile


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

A Place for Paws - Columbiana, Ohio - Home

I get my tripe from them but am lucky there is a gentlemen in my area with a natural dog/cat food walk-in store so I don't have to buy on-line.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You got any costcos or sams clubs near you? They always have very good deals and in bulk.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

MacyGSD said:


> Does anyone know good places to order online for raw food?


Where are you in NJ? I'm in PA and I buy my meats from Top Quality Dog Food. They do a once a month delivery and have several stops on the NJ Turnpike. They have the best prices (online and shipping too expensive) that I've found other than going with a co-op.

Here is their price list. If you are interested in ordering, send me a PM and I'll have my contact there get in touch with you to schedule an order. Their next delivery date is June 3rd or 4th. 

TQDF Price list


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Try Craigslist. Seriously. Ask for unwanted game/freezer burned meat/organ meat, etc. Today, I was given 60lbs of venison that a local hunter intended for sausage. He ended up in the hospital and couldn't make use of the meat. Lucky me and lucky Gable.

Another guy has a hobby farm, and contacted me when he saw my ad. He's selling me all the organ meat when he slaughters for $.50 a pound.


----------



## MacyGSD (Dec 22, 2011)

hmm.. thanks for all the wonderful ideas. I definitely gonna check em all out. Oh, and Courtney! that website is awesome. Thanks


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

Anitsisqua said:


> Try Craigslist. Seriously. Ask for unwanted game/freezer burned meat/organ meat, etc. Today, I was given 60lbs of venison that a local hunter intended for sausage. He ended up in the hospital and couldn't make use of the meat. Lucky me and lucky Gable.
> 
> Another guy has a hobby farm, and contacted me when he saw my ad. He's selling me all the organ meat when he slaughters for $.50 a pound.


That's what happened to me. I put an ad on Kijiji asking for any unwanted meat. I offered to pay for it. A hunter gave me 50 lbs of deer meat. Unfortunately my dogs won't eat it unless I cook it, and as much as I do spoil my dogs, I'm not cooking all their meals. I'm giving it all away to someone else who has a dog that will hopefully eat it.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

shaner said:


> That's what happened to me. I put an ad on Kijiji asking for any unwanted meat. I offered to pay for it. A hunter gave me 50 lbs of deer meat. Unfortunately my dogs won't eat it unless I cook it, and as much as I do spoil my dogs, I'm not cooking all their meals. I'm giving it all away to someone else who has a dog that will hopefully eat it.


This meat is now coming to me! I saw Shaner post in the forum. I also regularly see offers of freezer-burnt meat on kijiji, so posting online and searching online is the best way!

There may also be a facebook group or yahoo page for your area. The Toronto raw-feeding group always lists local deals and have nearby vendors deliver to Toronto in bulk. Search both for something in your area.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I wrote an article on finding raw food, feeding your dog for less than $1 a day. It's very much possible, I am feeding for a little over $1 right now. Cheaper places are a bit farther from me. Anyway, you can read my blog post here if interested:

K9 Instinct - Dog training, dog obedience training, raw diet, raw feeding, minimal vaccines: Feed your dog RAW for less than $1 a day!


----------

